# :: ECS Tuning :: 4 Piece A3 Votex Body Kit - 169.95!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*UPDATED: We are now offering the upper roof spoiler for 74.91 - 79% OFF!!!
This makes the 5 piece kit only 244.95 - 83% OFF!!!!
Click here to order the spoiler or 5 piece kit!!!*
You read that correct! We are carrying the 4 piece Votex A3 Body Kit for a mere 169.95!!!! The kit is 84% OFF!!!
The Audi designed body system compliments the pure lines of the A3 to create a low slung aggressive appearance. Requires professional painting & installation. Must be used in conjunction with installed Exhaust Tips. 
Click here or the pictures for ordering details.





_Modified by [email protected] at 2:07 PM 1/26/2010_

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:08 PM 1/26/2010_


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:13 PM 10/14/2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

damn cheap someone buy it.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 4 Piece A3 Votex Body Kit - 169.95! ([email protected])*

Wowzers! I may have to buy this or atleast the front lip.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 4 Piece A3 Votex Body Kit - 169.95! (2.0TProjekt)*

Pics show a 5-piece kit...


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

any idea how long this will last? I'm gonna get an A3 in a week or two.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

It will only last while we have them in stock. So if you are getting an A3, you might want to pick this up now to ensure that you get a set!


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

do you know what is involved with installing the side skirts. Are there clips or are they glued on?
TIA


----------



## zeroGhost (Mar 24, 2009)

How much shipping to Toronto?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Shipping to Canada is about 70 dollars.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*I was mistaken, these kits come with hardware! We open up a front lip box now that some more have landed and BAM, there it was starting us in the face. My apologies for the confusion before.* 


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:03 PM 1/15/2010_


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Chris: Is it posible to only get the side skirts?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (daniel.ramirez)*

You can get the side skirts from any audi dealership for $79.00/set
just had mine painted. All that is left is to install them


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

By any chance do you have the part numbers? Thank you!


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (daniel.ramirez)*

bump for a great price
i would get it if i didnt have an S-line


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: (eurotuned00)*

Just got the front for the holidays! Thanks!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

You bet, enjoy and thanks for the order!


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 4 Piece A3 Votex Body Kit - 169.95! ([email protected])*

Does the kit come with all the hardware to install?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*I was mistaken, these kits come with hardware! We open up a front lip box now that some more have landed and BAM, there it was starting us in the face. My apologies for the confusion before.*


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:04 PM 1/15/2010_


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This kit is glued on as per instructed by VW. If you want to use hardware that would be up to you.

IIRC, I've seen the instructions for the front lip that shows some spacers, screws, and washers. Also, according the Crew, the sideskirts have spacers to hold them at the proper angle. 
So, is anything like this included with your 4-piece kit? Does it come with instructions?
Thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

_That may be from a DIY, but our kits are the body paneling only at the drastically low price of 169.95!! _ 
I was mistaken, these kits come with hardware! We open up a front lip box now that some more have landed and BAM, there it was starting us in the face. My apologies for the confusion before.


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:03 PM 1/15/2010_


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (zeroGhost)*

Thanks for the orders!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Yep... spacers are required for the front bumper, as shown here:








Also screws:
















There should also be a checking template:








...Here's what the front lip kit SHOULD include...








Keith


----------



## darin45 (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

do u have the diagram for the sideskirts?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (darin45)*

http://audi.bernardiparts.com/...S.pdf
Keith


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*I was mistaken, these kits come with hardware! We open up a front lip box now that some more have landed and BAM, there it was starting us in the face. My apologies for the confusion before.*


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Boxed and ready to ship today! Orders away and PM's replied. Thanks to everyone so far!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ty for the weekend orders.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We've got some more installed photos:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Pm's replied


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

bump for outstanding body kit


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the support, we've been getting nothing but praise about fitment on these kits.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh nice silver A3 there. other than the wheels, it looks alot like mine.
i think ill be getting this kit next month, plus get my bumper re-sprayed (stupid rocks...)
what color is the plastic and is it primed before shipment?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (Krieger)*

Hey, which parts of the kit you want? -The whole thing, or just bits?
-I have some parts here... another forum member billed me 90% full price for, and kept the balance... I'm just looking to get rid of them; gonna take a bath on the price.
-Since you're only about a mile and a half away from me...
Keith


_Modified by VWAddict at 9:30 AM 2/2/2010_


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

The kits comes in unpainted plastic, you can see the color in the first picture. It is covered in a sort of factory primer, but I would prime and paint to play it safe.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thank you for weekend orders. PM me with any questions or post them here.


----------



## Diranged (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So does anyone have a good place in the bay area to do the painting and install of this kit? I'm thinking of getting it, but I don't really know how much that part of the work should cost. I certainly don't want to end up with my car looking like that 350Z over the Z forums! 
I'm considering calling up Superior Auto Body in San Carlos, as they've done body work on several of my vehicles in the past.. but I want to have an idea of what the job *should* cost before I call them to get a quote.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Family friends that paint for me would charge 2 - 3.5 hundred for a supreme paint job and installation. That is a ball park though, hope it helps!


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Can't wait til mine gets here


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the order ^^^


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Diranged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diranged* »_So does anyone have a good place in the bay area to do the painting and install of this kit? I'm thinking of getting it, but I don't really know how much that part of the work should cost. I certainly don't want to end up with my car looking like that 350Z over the Z forums! 
I'm considering calling up Superior Auto Body in San Carlos, as they've done body work on several of my vehicles in the past.. but I want to have an idea of what the job *should* cost before I call them to get a quote. 


got both my s3 front and sline rear painted at german autobody in San jose. They do very good job to match texture of the car and color.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Great referral ^^
Got any pics?!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1266960388037)*

All PM's have been replied.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

UPDATED: We are now offering the upper roof spoiler for 74.91 - 79% OFF!!!
This makes the 5 piece kit only 244.95 - 83% OFF!!!!
Click here to order the spoiler or 5 piece kit!!!


----------



## carbonfold (Jul 18, 2009)

if anyone is looking for a black set, check out my post.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4778403


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

How long is this deal going on for?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (DjSherif)*

This deal will run until our inventory is depleted.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SOOO tempting. Maybe in a week or two if there is still stock available. What color does the kit come in?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

It comes in primer grey. PMs replied.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

PM sent PLEASE REO<YL


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Replied


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Any chance that the rear skirts would fit into the facelifted 8P?


----------



## mrgoodnit3 (Mar 22, 2010)

ANY PICS of the roof spoiler on cars besides the one in the site?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

@ xnox202 - It certainly won't be a snap on upgrade, but you might be able to do it with some body work.
@ mrgoodnit3 - I'm afraid that is all we've got. Perhaps a forum member can post up?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good price!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

PM's replied, thank you for the orders everyone!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_PM's replied, thank you for the orders everyone!

Do they fit or are these a "guess we'll see" sort of thing?


----------



## canz92 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re:*

Does ECS carry the exhaust extenders also? I can't seem to find them on your site.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Re: (canz92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canz92* »_Does ECS carry the exhaust extenders also? I can't seem to find them on your site. 

They are most likely too long, big but still functional.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_
Do they fit or are these a "guess we'll see" sort of thing?


Fitment is fantastic. If you are unfamiliar with Votex, they are actually owned and manufactured by VW/Audi.








The exhaust extenders are not available for purchase separately either, sorry.


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:08 PM 4/13/2010_


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

so it wont fit the s line ?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Correct, it fits up to 2008 non-sline A3's.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

lameee i love this kit stupid sline


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *canz92* »_Does ECS carry the exhaust extenders also? I can't seem to find them on your site. 


We can order them in, but they are not on clearance: Click here for the exhaust tip extensions.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 4 Piece A3 Votex Body Kit - 169.95! ([email protected])*

As per a few PM's and threads, yes the 3rd light fits into the Votex roof spoiler easily enough. It installs with the extended clips enclosed in the A3 kits.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Do the sides fit 09+ s-line models?


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

I don't think even the 09+ has any side skirts at all. It should fit fine, but not the rears I supposed.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maitre Absolut* »_Do the sides fit 09+ s-line models?


We can't confirm fitment for the 09+, that would be on you to attempt.

_Quote, originally posted by *canz92* »_Does ECS carry the exhaust extenders also? I can't seem to find them on your site. 


We do have some universal tips, we just cannot get the Votex tips individually. The universal tips can be found Here, click click


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine is being painted as we speak  Can't wait to install it this weekend

(Sorry for the crappy camera phone pic)


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

^^ Talk about a teaser shot! Looks good from here though, just use your imagination to see it on the car!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Just got my 5 piece delivered today. Chris from ECS was super easy to work with. Props for providing great customer service. I will post pics of the kit later and then it is off for paint next week.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy to help! Thanks for the order!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

those look super nice.

too bad i'm s-line....


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Painted and installed mine this weekend! SUPER HAPPY WITH IT!

Fitment was A++


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

looks SO good!


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Why, thank you!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^ what wheels are those? so sex


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Talk about perfect finish!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

mkim said:


> ^ what wheels are those? so sex


lorinser rsk3 / rs1 / d93 iirc.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Damn girl. Lookin on point. Looks nice  Side shots??


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Side shot:











And, yes, the wheels are Lorinser RSK-3's.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Is it true you can used the sideskirts on an Sline?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yes u can use votex skirt on sline.
sline, non sline both do not come with any skirts


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

mkim said:


> ^ what wheels are those? so sex


u can probably get wald wheels


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes if you have s-line you can use the Votex side skirts. 

I was commenting on the total Vortex kit that it looked nice (always has), but I wouldn't need the entire kit because I have has S-line.


Cynce: Very nice!


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

PMs replied. Yes these are available as individual purchases. You don't HAVE to get the full kit if you don't want to.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Paint and install cost?*

Those of you who have had your kits painted and installed. What did it cost? I've gone to two shops with the kit and installation manuals. One shop said they would paint it but would not install because the OEM kits are too much of a pain. The other shop quoted me $1200. Ouch! And that was for just the front and sides. Not sure if I like the rear enough to put it on. 
If I decide to install myself would I be crazy not to do a pre fit before painting? 
Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

I dont have a lot to comment on cost. A friend of mine painted it for the cost of paint + supplies. (~$120) and then he and I installed it ourselves. We never pre-fit it before paint, but I can say that the fit is FLAWLESS so I dont think you have a lot to worry about. The install is pretty easy too. If you're handy, you and a friend can do it no problem. 

Instead of using the epoxy stuff they talk about in the instructions, we used the really strong 3M double-sided tape. Just about the same hold with waaaay less hassle.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks. I might just do it myself. I suppose using the double sided tape eliminated the need to use tape to hold everything inplace for a day while the glue sets. What kind of 3m tape did you use?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I went to the body shop which my dealer is affiliated with and they quoted me $900. Then went to a reputable mom and pop shop and they quoted $500. I would shop around before dropping to much cash on paint and install.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah I'm thinking 500 to 800 is a fair price. 

Cynce, how many hours did it take you to install?


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Not very long at all. A couple hours since we weren't in any rush to get anything done. You could probably get it done in an hour if you were just concentrating on getting it done with no interruptions.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow ur qwk. I would of guessed 6 hours. I guess since you used tape that made it go a lot quicker.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

My $.02: Best to use some sort of epoxy (mine uses the stuff windshields are mounted with)- and screws don't hurt- otherwise, if you use the included stuff, it is just a matter of time before you will be picking up the lip off the ground. And the sides. 
There was a thread in the 'old' Forum that had tons of tips and info on installing the kit. Not sure if the thread is salvageable


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

These kits are pretty "bolt on" I'm not sure that I would pay a shop to install. Painting it is one thing, but you can save a couple hundred on install fees if you DIY. There are instructions and hardware included in these kits, why not DIY it?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Similarly related: B7 A4/S4 DIY: OEM Votex Skirts


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

PM's replied. On a side note - anyone with a black or dark colored A3 in the North Eastern Ohio area feel like coming in for a photo shoot and some freebies?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*STILL AVAILABLE!* These Genuine Votex body kits are still available at low, LOW prices. *Click here and check out the selection!*


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *STILL AVAILABLE!* These Genuine Votex body kits are still available at low, LOW prices. *Click here and check out the selection!*


 do you believe the facelifted (09+) front lip will ever be offered at a discount? Its almost 3x the price of a full pre facelift kit!!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> do you believe the facelifted (09+) front lip will ever be offered at a discount? Its almost 3x the price of a full pre facelift kit!!


 We're able to put these kits on sale because Audi has dropped the price drastically on them. A pricing drop like this usually coincides with the product going NLA (no longer available). I suspect pricing like this won't happen to the facelift Votex body parts for years, if ever. I can't see the future on this any better than anyone else, though.


----------



## cktwo81 (Sep 14, 2010)

Pete, 

How much to ship just the side skirts to area code 92867? Hoping its not nearly the cost of the skirts themselves!! haha


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

cktwo81 said:


> Pete,
> 
> How much to ship just the side skirts to area code 92867? Hoping its not nearly the cost of the skirts themselves!! haha


 UPS ground to you in 92867 is $67.72. High shipping here results from the box being over 6' long!


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

If ship to a business in NY 14607 with a dock, does this help / what does shipping look like? 

also, if I don't really like the votex rear bumper, do you have any other rear bumpers on clearance or in general that might flow well with this kit that I can substitute or upgrade to? 

you guys need to stop having such good deals or the only christmas presents my family are getting will be free rides in an audi.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

theblue said:


> If ship to a business in NY 14607 with a dock, does this help / what does shipping look like?
> 
> also, if I don't really like the votex rear bumper, do you have any other rear bumpers on clearance or in general that might flow well with this kit that I can substitute or upgrade to?
> 
> you guys need to stop having such good deals or the only christmas presents my family are getting will be free rides in an audi.


 Do it :thumbup:. You saw my ride with the votex kit its awesome!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

theblue said:


> you guys need to stop having such good deals or the only christmas presents my family are getting will be free rides in an audi.


 you make that sound like it's a bad thing  

but yeah...ECS has also been chipping away at my paychecks lately


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

theblue said:


> If ship to a business in NY 14607 with a dock, does this help / what does shipping look like?
> 
> also, if I don't really like the votex rear bumper, do you have any other rear bumpers on clearance or in general that might flow well with this kit that I can substitute or upgrade to?
> 
> you guys need to stop having such good deals or the only christmas presents my family are getting will be free rides in an audi.


 PM sent!!:grinsanta:


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

would the front fit on an oettingier front bumper?
im seriously thinking about picking this up


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

No


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Pete is one of the coolest guys on here! I would most def. go to him with anything audi anyone needs


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

jowsley0923 said:


> Pete is one of the coolest guys on here! I would most def. go to him with anything audi anyone needs


Belated thanks, brother! We still have a few of these in stock, but quantities are limited. If you're thinking about pulling the trigger on this - DO IT! Don't miss out!!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Belated thanks, brother! We still have a few of these in stock, but quantities are limited. If you're thinking about pulling the trigger on this - DO IT! Don't miss out!!


congrats on having 1337 posts!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

i had to drill a hole into my spoiler to fit my third brake light into the spoiler b/c it had a little edge sticking out from the tail light.
and my side skirts fit kinda funny but maybe its b/c i didnt cut them like the directions said so?
any who the rear valence fit on perfectly just had minor issues with the skirts and spoiler


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

jowsley0923 said:


> i had to drill a hole into my spoiler to fit my third brake light into the spoiler b/c it had a little edge sticking out from the tail light.
> and my side skirts fit kinda funny but maybe its b/c i didnt cut them like the directions said so?
> any who the rear valence fit on perfectly just had minor issues with the skirts and spoiler


I can't say I've heard of anyone else having fitment problems with these pieces, perhaps it _was _a cutting issue? How is your tail light fitting now?


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

the tail light fits better than before, which was not fitting in at all so thats better
as for the side skirts i have not cut them yet. i just tried to put them on and its like my car is too short? the skirt makes like a little bend b/c it seems like the skirt is too long? or does cutting it correct this?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

I would follow the directions to a T. If it says they need to be cut, I would cut them, as that would most assuredly be affecting fitment.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

okay cool ill try installing them next week
as for the difference the spoiler makes here it is!
before








after


----------



## p0c1 (Jan 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Belated thanks, brother! We still have a few of these in stock, but quantities are limited. If you're thinking about pulling the trigger on this - DO IT! Don't miss out!!


 Pete, 

Really interested getting a body kit for my A3 8P 3 doors Hatch (Facelift model).. 

What option / model you guys currently having on sale? 

How much roughly shipping to Sydney, Australia 

Cheers, 

Mario


----------



## panakamana (Feb 13, 2011)

im interested in this body kit, but i have the 3 DOOR version and i know that its a little bit shorter than the 5 DOOR do you have something for my car?

Thanks,


----------



## damnitsri (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm bout to order this kit tomorrow! Quick question though shipping to new jersey is $140??? When shipping to Canada is $70???


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

p0c1 said:


> Pete,
> 
> Really interested getting a body kit for my A3 8P 3 doors Hatch (Facelift model)..
> 
> ...


 Mario, Unfortunately we only have side skirts that fit the 5 door at this time. I'll have to look in to it if there is anything available to us for the 3 door. Chances are if there is it will take a few months to get in. 



panakamana said:


> im interested in this body kit, but i have the 3 DOOR version and i know that its a little bit shorter than the 5 DOOR do you have something for my car?
> 
> Thanks,


 Same as above. 



damnitsri said:


> I'm bout to order this kit tomorrow! Quick question though shipping to new jersey is $140??? When shipping to Canada is $70???


 Whats your zip? Shipping to Canada usually isn't expensive, its the duties, fees, and taxes that people complain about. 

Let me know! 

Jason


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Jason... let me know when S3 body kits go on sale  (just need the side skirt and rear valence).


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

jowsley0923 said:


> okay cool ill try installing them next week
> as for the difference the spoiler makes here it is!
> before
> 
> ...


So you don't have to remove the original spoiler? You actually put in on top of the old one?


----------

